# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Мурали Гопал дас. Тайны Священной Вселенной. Екатеринбург, 2018 г.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Первая часть семинара. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjeuHSnL13s

Вторая часть https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmJtlpPjhU4

Третья часть https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMTkml20xMI

----------

